# Furacão ALEX (Atlântico 2010 #AL01)



## Vince (26 Jun 2010 às 09:54)

No mar das Caraíbas formou-se a *Tempestade Tropical ALEX*, o primeiro ciclone tropical nomeado esta temporada no Atlântico. 













Um voo RECON da força aérea americana nesta altura ainda a voar no sistema  identificou ventos que permitem essa classificação embora o sistema ainda não esteja bem consolidado o que pode introduzir alguma incerteza adicional.


Dirige-se para a zona de fronteira do Belize com Quintana Roo/Yukatan (México) onde está previsto que faça landfall como Tempestade Tropical, embora segundo o NHC ainda haja alguma margem de probabilidade  (10%) de o fazer como Furacão fraco.

Após a travessia da península regressará ao mar, Golfo do México, onde deverá recuperar alguma intensidade que perderá na travessia de terra e eventualmente intensificar-se se as condições forem propícias pois terá tempo e mar para isso.






> 000
> WTNT31 KNHC 260847
> TCPAT1
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## MSantos (26 Jun 2010 às 10:37)

O ALEX tem uma aparência muito desorganizada veremos como vai evoluir até fazer landfall no Yucatan.


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2010 às 12:24)

Animação satélite, convecção profunda nas últimas horas


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2010 às 23:48)

A Tempestade Tropical Alex está nesta altura a fazer landfall no Belize.
Está um pouco mais intensa do que previsto esta manhã, e teve também um trajecto ligeiramente mais a sul. Pressão mínima de 996mb e ventos máximos sustentados de 55kt (100km/h)






Com a travessia da Península enfraquecerá, para depois no Golfo se fortalecer novamente, estando o NHC a prever que chegue a Furacão categoria 1 com landfall no  México, embora alguns modelos tenham uma tendência de um pouco mais a norte, próximo do Texas.








ALEX é um sistema enorme, com uma banda a alimentar-se de humidade no Pacífico.


----------



## MSantos (27 Jun 2010 às 12:46)

A Tempestade Tropical ALEX encontra-se neste momento a atravessar a Peninsula de Yucatan, devido à interação com terra perdeu força. Quando regressar ao mar está prevista uma nova intensificação, o ALEX deverá mesmo tornar-se um Furacão, antes de fazer landfall no México. 

O ALEX tem largado muita água em Belize, Guatemala e México, esperemos que não aconteça o pior.






Situação a acompanhar com todo o cuidado...


----------



## Iceberg (27 Jun 2010 às 19:38)

domingo, 27 de Junho de 2010 | 18:21  

*México declara alerta vermelho devido a tempestade Alex*
A Proteção Civil mexicana declarou hoje o "alerta vermelho" (perigo máximo) na zona centro e sul do estado de Campeche, na peninsula de Yucatán, perante o avanço da tempestade tropical "Alex" nesta direção. 
A tempestade está a deslocar-se a uma velocidade de 19 quilómetros por hora, rumo a oeste-noroeste da península de Yucatán, e ameaça também com fortes chuvadas o estado de Yucatán, que está em alerta laranja (perigo elevado). 

Segundo fontes oficiais a tempestade "Alex" ameaça sobretudo a zona de Campeche, uma área onde existem plataformas petrolíferas e que está em alerta amarelo (perigo moderado). 

Segundo o Centro Nacional de Furacões dos Estados Unidos, Alex é a primeira tempestade da temporada de 2010 de furacões no Atlântico e também está a ter impacto no Belise, com ventos máximos de 65 quilómetros por hora. 

As previsões deste Centro apontam para que o Alex se transforme num furacão terça feira à tarde e que volte a fustigar o México na madrugada de quinta feira. 

A Administração Nacional de Oceanos e Atmosfera dos Estados Unidos prevê para a temporada de furacões no Atlântico, entre 1 de junho e 30 de novembro, a formação de 14 a 23 tempestades e entre 8 e 14 furacões que afetarão os Estados Unido, o Caribe, a América Central e o Golfo do México. 

Diário Digital / Lusa


----------



## Iceberg (27 Jun 2010 às 22:22)

*Tempestade Alex fez dois mortos e mais de 500 evacuados em El Salvador*

27 de Junho de 2010, 20:16

As chuvas causadas pela tempestade tropical Alex deixaram 2 mortos e mais de 500 pessoas tiveram de ser evacuadas em regiões de alto risco em Em Salvador, informou este domingo a Direcção Geral da Protecção Civil (DGPC).

As duas vítimas morreram arrastadas pelas fortes correntes em dois municípios do departamento de San Miguel, na região leste do país, declarou o director da DGPC, Jorge Meléndez.

Segundo Meléndez, o total de pessoas que permanecem em abrigos nos departamentos de Sonsonate (oeste), Cuscatlán e La Paz (centro), e San Miguel (leste) supera os 500.

*Como em alguns pontos do país as chuvas permanecem, Meléndez informou que "se determinou manter o nível de alerta amarelo em todo o território nacional".*

Enquanto isso, o Serviço Nacional de Estudos Territoriais (SNET), confirmou que a* tempestade Alex situava-se a 135 km ao sul da cidade mexicana de Campeche*.


SAPO/AFP


----------



## Vince (27 Jun 2010 às 23:59)

O centro do ALEX regressou à água, ciclone naturalmente enfraquecido (categoria depressão tropical) mas que a partir de agora deverá começar a criar novamente mais convecção no centro e intensificar-se gradualmente até Furacão de acordo com as últimas previsões do NHC.








Em termos de trajecto há bastante divergência nos modelos, é possível que o trajecto venha a ser um pouco mais para a direita, Texas por exemplo, o que poderia significar um sistema mais forte por estar mais tempo na água. Mas para já as previsões oficiais apontam para landfall no México.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jun 2010 às 08:59)

> ...ALEX REGAINS TROPICAL STORM STRENGTH...



Como se previa o ALEX já é de novo uma tempestade tropical. Depois de atravessar o Yucatan já se forteleceu novamente estando, adora com ventos sustentados de 75KM/HR,com rajadas superiores. 
As previsões indicam que se tornará um furacão antes do landfall no México perto da fronteira com o Texas.


----------



## Vince (29 Jun 2010 às 14:06)

Tempestade tropical ALEX apresenta nesta altura uma pressão mínima de 983mb, deverá tornar-se furacão ainda hoje. A previsão aponta para um landfall próximo da fronteira do México com o Texas, e possivelmente como furacão categoria 2.








Nesta altura voa no sistema a 8º missão de reconhecimento. Ontem houve várias missões, algumas a alta altitude que largaram sondas por todo o golfo do México para alimentar os modelos com dados reais.


----------



## MSantos (30 Jun 2010 às 12:28)

ALEX é já um furacão de categoria 1, é possivel que se fortaleça até a categoria 2 antes de fazer landfall no México e talvez no Sul do Texas.

O ALEX apresenta-se cada vez mais organizado e fortalecido neste momento está com ventos sustentados de 130 KM/HR com rajadas mais fortes


----------



## Vince (30 Jun 2010 às 16:35)

Furacão Alex, o primeiro furacão desta temporada, com uma pressão mínima em torno dos 961mb e ventos máximos sustentados de 130km/h (categoria 1) deverá fazer landfall amanhã pelas 06:00 utc no México próximo da fronteira com o Texas, com ventos mais fortes de categoria 2. A pressão mínima é bastante baixa e típica de um furacão mais intenso mas os voos recon não tem encontrado ventos superiores, talvez porque o sistema é largo com um campo de vento e pressão também bastante alargado. 







Radar de Brownsville, Texas:


----------



## jepe (30 Jun 2010 às 18:25)

finalmente cheguei e consegui colocar algumas fotos da passagem da tempestade pela peninsula de yucatan.
O vento nunca esteve consistentemente forte mas sim com algumas rajadas fortes . A unica coisa que realmente impressionou foi a quantidade de chuva. Segundo as informaçoes que nos foram chegando havia algumas complicaçoes na cidade de Cancun devido á chuva mas nada de especial.
As fotos nao espelham a magia de ver ao vivo a chegada das nuvens pelo mar , mas dao para ter uma ideia da quantidade de chuva.
cumprimentos.


----------



## Vince (1 Jul 2010 às 00:19)

Bons registos jepe. Ainda estragou um poucinho das férias, ou nem por isso ?


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Jul 2010 às 00:25)

O Alex , o 1º da época , em força,  na abordagem a terra (2 , 3 ? )...
( mais cedo umas  horas que o previsto)-







[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Vince (1 Jul 2010 às 00:34)

Sim nimboestrato, adiantou-se um pouco mas ainda não fez o landfall mas estando já a fustigar o nordeste do México e sul do Texas. 








O NHC há cerca de meia hora classificou-o como categoria 2, embora sem um dado para o fazer. O furacão é invulgar, tem uma pressão de um cat 3, uma aparência de um 2 forte ou 3, mas anda há horas um avião da USAF a registar dados e não encontrou nenhum registo de vento de categoria 2. De qualquer forma é indiferente, categoria 1 no limite superior ou 2 no inferior, mais 10 ou menos 10km/h, pouco interessam, e com a descida da pressão que se tem estado a dar o vento tem que estar lá.







EDIT: Apareceu agora mesmo o primeiro registo que suporta o Cat2
106 kt FL  
 83 kt SFMR


----------



## Vince (1 Jul 2010 às 01:25)

Apesar da interacção com terra, a pressão continua a descer, *948mb* na última passagem do avião pelo centro.


----------



## stormy (1 Jul 2010 às 09:24)

Interessante que mesmo com metade do sistema já dentro de territóio mexicano, o alex não se enfraquecia, pelo contrario, mostrava cavamento...haveria algo que sustentasse o desenvolvimento ou impedisse a degeneração do sistema, como uma area divergente em altura a W ou conjunção de temperaturas/hr´s, nos niveis baixos "razoaveis" para manter a convecção sem que o sistema esteja no mar


----------



## Vince (1 Jul 2010 às 16:17)

Olhando para a animação de microondas é fácil agora perceber o que sucedeu.
O Alex passou por um ciclo EWRC (Eyewall Replacement Cycl) e fechou o novo eyewall à medida que se aproximava de terra, o que explica a queda da pressão daquela forma.







Às vezes há a sorte de um ciclo desses se iniciar pouco antes do landfall e o furacão perder temporariamente  intensidade, outras vezes ocorre o contrário, como foi agora. Estivesse mais 2 ou 3 horas sobre água e facilmente se tornaria um categoria 3 com o novo eyewall tão bem consolidado.


----------

